# Acoustic help in an asymmetrical living room



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this forum, but love what I have been reading here! I look forward to everyone's opinions, insights, and assistance. I just moved into my new home and have some speakers on order. My floor plan is very open, and I know acoustics is going to be a problem :sweat: I have attached some pictures that I think might help.

The first is the layout of the living room, and the adjacent entry, hallyway, and dining room. The TV and speakers are on the left wall that the sofa faces (highlighted in yellow in the 1st pic)










The second picture is a cgi image of what my living room wall (blue wall)looks like from the dining room.










The third picture is how my TV, speakers, subwoofer (far left) and media cabinet (far right) will be positioned on the blue wall.










I don't even know where to begin! Please help!


Trung


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome!

If you can treat the left wall, then I'd recommend curtains on the window. If you can't, then I'd recommend some 2" wood horizontal blinds. We need to try to maintain some symmetry in the room.

If you don't already have a rack, a low, wide cabinet in front would be a better choice and leave the right corner available for some bass control. 

The front wall should be pretty dead. 100% is preferable. If you can swing it, 2" would work best since things are a bit tight and we can't do a lot anywhere else due to the dining area, openings, etc.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Bryan! I plan on doing heavy curtains on the windows and maybe a 2" panel on the left wall. Would 24"x48"x4" panels be better on the front walls? Why is 2" sufficient?

I would've gone with a low console, but that center channel is a monster! 25.5" w x 12" h!

Would putting 2" panels on the back wall by the dining room help at all? Thanks.


Trung


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... The front wall should be pretty dead. *100% is preferable*. If you can swing it, 2" would work best since things are a bit tight and we can't do a lot anywhere else due to the dining area, openings, etc. Bryan ...





assagor said:


> ... Would 24"x48"x4" panels be better on the front walls? Why is 2" sufficient?


What he mean is to cover the entire wall with 2" fiberglass panels , if you can do the 100% I think you can cover the most you can ... there's also 1", but Bryan is the expert here :hide: ... so, if he suggest at least 2" that's your best option :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

yikes! an entire wall of panels! Gotta check with the wife. Maybe I'll cover 50% of the wall.


----------

